# Things are coming together. 929 9mm



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Spend some time at the range today with my 929 9mm 8 shot revo. Best group 3.5 grns VhitaVhouri N 320 25 yards, 147 gr jacketed. Only slightly better than my 125 grain plated loads but it's a keeper.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like that Smith a lot, but their "salty"! Would love to have one though. Nice shooting BTW! :smt1099


----------

